
Start building your tech now - zooboole
https://phpocean.com/blog/article/start-building-your-tech-now/108
======
jjspano
This is the same thing Luke Smith was fleshing out in this video on LBRY. So
many of us are net-consumers of the Internet instead of producing more.
[https://open.lbry.com/@Luke:7/get-a-website-now-don-t-be-
a-w...](https://open.lbry.com/@Luke:7/get-a-website-now-don-t-be-a-web-
peasant:e?r=J8SjyojoYzoqYQu2js3Wk7PEERpiQBHn)

That's why I've set out to learn the trio of HTML, CSS, and Javascript to be
able to build my own website/virtual apartment from scratch.

Learning C programming language will give me the foundation to get into
development.

Learning linux sys admin in Debian and modifying my config files in XMonad
window manager allows me to take back control of my computer. Once I master my
computer I can help empower others to start doing the same! Great article btw

